# Airbow



## Flight1630

Has anyone seen this new (well it's new to me) Pioneer airbow? To me it looks like it has potential.
category/Crosman-Airbows/1107664380.uts


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I took a look at it. At first glance it seemed pretty cool. Hard to recharge though. It comes with a pump but takes forever. Best with an air compressor. It is also not quiet at all. Very loud. Better off with a bow imo.


----------



## Flight1630

is a short vid on taking a bisson down. Might be loud but I think that if it works that fast I don't think it would matter that much, keeping in mind that I don't hunt ( but I wany to).


----------



## jeager106

I read up on the gimmick but not for me.
I'm an archer and have been for decades.
I have a compound bow but do much more practice and hunting
with traditional bows and gear.
I have the 49th largest Ohio buck in the books.
(archery harvest)
I don't trophy hunt, but if the big boy is in range...................


----------



## tmttactical

jeager106 said:


> I read up on the gimmick but not for me.
> I'm an archer and have been for decades.
> I have a compound bow but do much more practice and hunting
> with traditional bows and gear.
> I have the 49th largest Ohio buck in the books.
> (archery harvest)
> I don't trophy hunt, but if the big boy is in range...................


Congrats on the record but very* poor OPSEC*. Took 2 minute to google search.


----------



## Flight1630

tmttactical said:


> Congrats on the record but very* poor OPSEC*. Took 2 minute to google search.


What is opsec?


----------



## Flight1630

Just looked it up. Never mind lol


----------



## Tacitus

tmttactical said:


> Congrats on the record but very* poor OPSEC*. Took 2 minute to google search.


His post is still able to be edited. It may be worth it for him to do so.


----------



## tmttactical

Tacitus said:


> His post is still able to be edited. It may be worth it for him to do so.


That is a very good suggestion. I should have messaged him and not posted my comment. I never even thought of messaging. MY BAD. if poster does not read, I hope mod fixes problem and notifies poster.


----------



## TheLazyL

tmttactical said:


> That is a very good suggestion. I should have messaged him and not posted my comment. I never even thought of messaging. MY BAD. if poster does not read, I hope mod fixes problem and notifies poster.


Perhaps Jeager really isn't from Champion, Ohio and lied about bagging the 49th largest Ohio buck as part of his misdirection for OSPEC?


----------



## jeager106

TheLazyL said:


> Perhaps Jeager really isn't from Champion, Ohio and lied about bagging the 49th largest Ohio buck as part of his misdirection for OSPEC?


Huh? OSPEC means what?

'Splain please. P.M. would be nice.

I'm *not* from Champion Ohio.
I live some 40 odd miles from there.
I stay in Champion sometimes. Fiance don'cha'know.
Stay in S.W. Florida parts of the winter also.
Cape Coral.

*Del Shafer 1994 Columbiana Long Bow 163 5/8 1212 1 (from Club records)*

Thar ya go doubters.

I might add extremely RUDE doubters.

Y'all coulda done a search on your own ya know.

I'd tell ya more about some accomplishments but ................

This quote comes to mind.

_Matthew 7:6 in Jesus's Sermon on the Mount: "Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces."_

Anyone familiar with Massad Ayoob?
Didn't think so.
Perhaps one should be familiar with Massad.


----------



## Meerkat

jeager106 said:


> Huh? OSPEC means what?
> 
> 'Splain please. P.M. would be nice.
> 
> I'm *not* from Champion Ohio.
> I live some 40 odd miles from there.
> I stay in Champion sometimes. Fiance don'cha'know.
> Stay in S.W. Florida parts of the winter also.
> Cape Coral.
> 
> *Del Shafer 1994 Columbiana Long Bow 163 5/8 1212 1 (from Club records)*
> 
> Thar ya go doubters.
> 
> I might add extremely RUDE doubters.
> 
> Y'all coulda done a search on your own ya know.
> 
> I'd tell ya more about some accomplishments but ................
> 
> This quote comes to mind.
> 
> _Matthew 7:6 in Jesus's Sermon on the Mount: "Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces."_
> 
> Anyone familiar with Massad Ayoob?
> Didn't think so.
> Perhaps one should be familiar with Massad.


 Somebody is having a bad day. :wave: We bought bows last year all I got was a huge whelp on my bow forearm when it snapped on wiggled on me.


----------



## tmttactical

jeager106 said:


> Huh? OSPEC means what?
> 
> 'Splain please. P.M. would be nice.
> 
> I'm *not* from Champion Ohio.
> I live some 40 odd miles from there.
> I stay in Champion sometimes. Fiance don'cha'know.
> Stay in S.W. Florida parts of the winter also.
> Cape Coral.
> 
> *Del Shafer 1994 Columbiana Long Bow 163 5/8 1212 1 (from Club records)*
> 
> Thar ya go doubters.
> 
> I might add extremely RUDE doubters.
> 
> Y'all coulda done a search on your own ya know.
> 
> I'd tell ya more about some accomplishments but ................
> 
> This quote comes to mind.
> 
> _Matthew 7:6 in Jesus's Sermon on the Mount: "Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces."_
> 
> Anyone familiar with Massad Ayoob?
> Didn't think so.
> Perhaps one should be familiar with Massad.


OPSEC stands for Operational Security. The point was you posting information that could result in your actually identity being exposed. Most if not all here are very conscious of posting identifying information. If you don't care, then post away. I thought you might want to maintain your anonymity but then that is your choice of course.

As for quoting bible scripture, I have no interest and it has no value for me, agnostic, so you are just spitting into the wind.


----------



## jeager106

Caribou said:


> Know him.
> Trained with him.
> Worked for him.
> Think again.


*That's totally awesome!*

I have no doubt you know your skills well.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Haven't had a chance to take one out for shooting. YouTube videos look interesting but I don't see any advantage to these compared to a PCP big bore rifle. I'd recommend the rifle myself. There are some very good crossbows out there that will do what this does only quieter.


----------

